# harddrive

## Xamot

I saw noticable performace increase by tweaking my hdparm settings. I did this by adding a line to /etc/conf.d/local.start that turned on dma, umasked irqs, 32-bit i/o, and some other things with hdparm.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51&highlight=hdparm is a good resource.

----------

## lx

You can also set it using the kernel option

 *Quote:*   

> make menuconfig
> 
> ATA,IDE...->IDE,ATA->Use PCI DMA by default when available
> 
> 

 

the help talks about some problems with certain boards, but well it works for me.

Cya lX

----------

## Xamot

hrm, I replyed to something. Where'd the rest of this thread go?

----------

